# Searching for friends in Larnaca. Help!



## Abigail (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi all, 

a little about me.... I am happily married, (lived here for the past 8 years) my hubby and I are great friends, he makes me laugh-which I think is an important factor in any relationship. No kids yet! (I notice there seems to be many clubs/groups for parents, but not a lot for those of us without kids... ?) I will soon turn 29 (EEEK) and feel older by the day LOL I currently work at Sun Hall Hotel as a receptionist, which I love-beautiful location  

I have tried in vain to make friends here, but it is so difficult!! (although I am friends with whom I work with, we don't mix outside of work) Maybe its a culture difference? Back home, I have friends I have known years-true friends, whom remain in contact with me to this day, however, much as I love our little chats via facebook and email, its not the same-for obvious reasons and I often feel left out looking at their photos and all the fun they're having... I have days when I feel lonely 

I enjoy chillin' out, having a nice meal with a chilled bottle of wine, good conversation, good humour/having a laugh. I adore art, old buildings, vintage clothing/jewellery (esp. from the art deco period) reading, listening to music... there's more, but I'll bore you with the rest when/if we meet. Ha!

Please don't hesitate to get in touch, and tell me all about yourselves  Also, any advice would be much appreciated.

Best regards,

Abi x


----------



## Abigail (Jul 2, 2010)

May I add that I am looking for English people living in Cyprus who might be willing to share evenings out with me and my husband in a purely platonic friendship.


----------



## dalaney (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi

Try Network cyprus. Used to be a social networking club in Larnaca, not sure if its just business now but worth a look.


----------



## susan23 (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi Abigail,

I only just saw this post now... Myself and my boyfriend moved here from Ireland in May... He works in the airport and I am currently unemployed.. We too are looking for purely platonic friends as the people we know here are friends of my parents-in-law. I am a psych nurse and 23 and my boyfriend (is 24) and works on the ramp pushing planes in larnaca airport. if you would be interested in emailing or FBing (dunno if that is a word  )for a bit, let me now and I can send you on our details. 

We are both out going and happy people who just want to settle into life as best as possible here as we will be here for the foreseeable future. We enjoy the nice things in life like relaxing with a meal and good friends. enjoying conversations and of course a good laugh!!!  We also brought our weimeraner dog, Murphy, with us, who we are both crazy about and fuss over him like a little baby. 

Hope to hear from you,

Susan


----------



## Abigail (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi Susan 

thanks so much for contacting me! Sounds like we've got plenty in common  How do find it here? What made you move to Sunny Cyprus? Do you have family who live in Cyprus? Hope you don't mind all the questions-I'm a curious person. Ha ;p My parents live here too-just 5 mins from me-I am very close to my mum-got no sibblings  And you? George's family live near us too, (he's Native Cypriot) he's got 2 brother's and 2 sisters, so big family, LOL! 

I am also currently unemployed-Sun Hall has since closed for renovation work, so I am looking for a job....  On a brighter note, it leaves me free to do my own thing (and be a good lil housewife. Ha -so there is def. no problem in meeting up sometime should you wish to! 

Aww, I love animals  Bet Murphy is a lil cutie  We've got a Carnary (Phoenix) he's the closest I can get to a "furry" creature-George isn't fond of cats/dogs which is most unfortunate...  Ah well, can't have everything! We adore our little feathered friend-he's sings his heart out, and brings us much joy!

Please send me a request on Facebook: Abigail Nicoletta Tsoukkas.

Looking forward to hearing from you,

Abi x


----------



## Abigail (Jul 2, 2010)

I edited it, didn't think it would post it twice, LOL  x


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Abigail said:


> I edited it, didn't think it would post it twice, LOL  x


No problem, sorted


----------

